# Car Audio System Budget 15K MAX



## RCuber (Jul 31, 2013)

Hey guys, 
We are about to buy a new car (Swift or Figo) and I want to do some research on the audio gear which we need to buy for the Car. we don't listen to music maxed out so high end might not be necessary. 

I have understood that one required the following components for the best experience. 
1. Head Unit
2. Speakers
3. Sub woofers 
4. Amp

as per our taste of music, I don't think we require a subwoofer. Also I doubt we require a Amp either( as speakers on my budget might not require an amp) .. 

so please suggest good head unit and speakers.


----------



## sandynator (Aug 1, 2013)

try to visit good installers in your locality & get to audition first before deciding on products.
EVO - All About Sound , In Car Entertainment and More ! is best known to me

Here is my best possible suggestion for 18k-20k budget

*Headunit*
For around 3.5k-4k you can get digital media players like JVC KD-X40 & Pioneer MVH-159UI

Around 5k you can get CD receivers like JVC KD-R536, Pioneer DEH-1590UB, kenwood KDC-MP543U/ Kenwood KDC-U356

*Speakers*
Get decent Component Speakers upfront around 5k which will be powered by an 2ch amplifier & similar brand 6x9 ovals on parcel tray or round coaxials in rear doors around 4k power by the headunit directly. Off late I'm not sure of brands & their pricing but I guess Infinity ref. series could be around 5.5k, Boston @5k, Bull Audio for 5k, JBL comps for 4k, Rockford fosgate in 5k , Hertz comps5-6k. 

*Amplifier*
Get 2 channel Amp for 4k like JBL GT-X424 to power component speakers.

Installation & wirings would cost around 2k.

Visit GearHeads India for good advice.

I hope this helps.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks mate.. Will do an audition here.

MOAR REPLIES PLEASE !!!

How is this ? 
*pioneer-india.in/shop/fh-x759bt/


----------



## hellknight (Aug 1, 2013)

No idea about in-car entertainment systems. I'm happy with the default one which came with my car.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 1, 2013)

hellknight said:


> No idea about in-car entertainment systems. I'm happy with the default one which came with my car.


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 1, 2013)

^

 the Pioneer fh-x759bt seems to be a good piece of Head Unit. I haven't tested it yet. ( i just got the Accessories brochure )

But I can definately assure the JVC KW-AV50 is a solid piece of HU. But its too expensive for a HU @Rs. 20k.

this is what i could find : 

Pioneer FH-X759BT : *www.mouthshut.com/review/Pioneer-FH-X759BT-review-rlqoqsqnrr

JVC KW-AV50 : *reviews.cnet.com/in-dash-car-stereos/jvc-kw-av50-dvd/4852-6729_7-35136183.html


----------



## RCuber (Aug 2, 2013)

20K is too much for HU, atleast in my case


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 2, 2013)

Hello RC! 

Please check my thread on ICE set-up. may be of some assistance. you will have to search for it browsing through my profile, as am unable to find it (am typing this from cellphone).


----------



## RCuber (Aug 2, 2013)

GhorMaanas said:


> Hello RC!
> 
> Please check my thread on ICE set-up. may be of some assistance. you will have to search for it browsing through my profile, as am unable to find it (am typing this from cellphone).



Thanks.. I found it *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/audio/167378-achieved-ice-set-up-6k-8k-10k-12k-20k.html


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 2, 2013)

Ghormanas has a great set up there no doubt,you can go for it eyes closed!


----------



## rixon.d9 (Aug 3, 2013)

Go for Hertz 2 channel amplifier and ECX or DCX CoAx...Very crisp sound .doesn't vibrate at high volume. Hertz components are good to but very expensive. Kenwood amp also an option but mostly chinese built available here.


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 3, 2013)

Bull audio is another great and VFM option.


----------



## josin (Aug 3, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Bull audio is another great and VFM option.



+1 to that. My advice is 
1) Bull audio CS-6/ Rainbow components in front ( for better sound stage ). Make sure the tweeter is made of silk.
2) 2 channel Amp ( Can go for JBL/JL audio/ Bull audio)
3) Alpine Hu ( Nothing can beat the SQ of Alpine)
4) If its Swift Damp the front doors.
( you can forget about any back speakers for swift and figo, they are not required ( if you do not believe me just install the front components and check the sound stage by yourself)
5) Good Wiring Kit ( for safety of your Car and most importantly you)


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 3, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Thanks.. I found it *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/audio/167378-achieved-ice-set-up-6k-8k-10k-12k-20k.html







The Incinerator said:


> Ghormanas has a great set up there no doubt,you can go for it eyes closed!


----------



## RCuber (Aug 3, 2013)

josin said:


> +1 to that. My advice is
> 1) Bull audio CS-6/ Rainbow components in front ( for better sound stage ). Make sure the tweeter is made of silk.
> 2) 2 channel Amp ( Can go for JBL/JL audio/ Bull audio)
> 3) Alpine Hu ( Nothing can beat the SQ of Alpine)
> ...




Thanks 

can you link me some HU from Alpine, I cannot find Indian prices. also suggest some wiring kits.

EDIT: I noticed that Alpine HU's are very expensive. I Wonder if I can get an HU with BT within 8K


----------



## josin (Aug 3, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Thanks
> 
> can you link me some HU from Alpine, I cannot find Indian prices. also suggest some wiring kits.
> 
> EDIT: I noticed that Alpine HU's are very expensive. I Wonder if I can get an HU with BT within 8K


 try snapdeal

Alpine with BT will cost you anything between 12 to 14k but worth Evey penny.if you are on a budget get pioneer.759bt is very good.


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 3, 2013)

aww man..My dreams have been shattered.. :/

i was so excited as i found a shop which was alpine HU ( not cheap though.. T___T )..
but then, today i went with my dad to the Dealer to discuss about accessories & he warned us that the warranty of the car will be void/null if approved accessories are not chosen..Alpine wasn't even on the list..only JBL/JVC/Pioneer/Kenwood/Sony were there.. :/
My dad's now strict on the music system & he said he won't risk losing the warranty over the music system.. :/
at the end, we chose some Pioneer Double Din music system.. :/

*jealous*


----------



## RCuber (Aug 3, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> aww man..My dreams have been shattered.. :/
> 
> i was so excited as i found a shop which was alpine HU ( not cheap though.. T___T )..
> but then, today i went with my dad to the Dealer to discuss about accessories & he warned us that the warranty of the car will be void/null if approved accessories are not chosen..Alpine wasn't even on the list..only JBL/JVC/Pioneer/Kenwood/Sony were there.. :/
> ...



well can you scan the list and post it here? i'm mildly interested in how Maruti actually made this list.


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 5, 2013)

The dealer fooled you,simple. No car manufacturer has a approved audio equipment vendor list !!!. They just void at the max the electrical wiring warranty if you dont get a jack to jack connection, that is not cut the wires. Alpine has a very thin profit margin for dealers,no dealer will ever push you an Alpine when its HU,though they are simply the best.


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 5, 2013)

i won't say we were fooled..the dealer did mention that if wires get damaged in the process of installing( from outside dealer ), the warrant would get void & no claims can be requested further..

My dad wanted to take no risk & hence, we went for the dealer one.. :/

I'll probably chose one audio system from outside dealer when i'll buy myself a car..tbh, my dad is mostly a casual listener to songs, he felt so much research ( Janjhat as they say in hindi ) over a audio system was unnecessary ( example of generation gap  )

I haven't had the chance to go to the dealer & ask for the list, but i found a accessories brochure online..its somewhat outdated though.. :/
*marutistorage.blob.core.windows.net/mgazip/New Swift.pdf

Anyway, I went back on 3rd Aug again to show the pioneer audio system i had selected to my dad..Luckily, we got the chance to test 3 Audio systems :- one from JVC, Sony Xplod, & one from pioneer.

The pioneer was a very good one, though i felt it slightly lacked bass ( maybe as its the cheapest one ).Both JVC & Sony Xplod were priced similarly & i went with the JVC as it was aesthetically pleasing to the eye ( luckily, my dad agreed with me on this matter  ) & had a bit more thump..


----------



## RCuber (Aug 11, 2013)

@mods. please lock thread, we are going for Figo and it has ICE standard


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 11, 2013)

.  w00t w00t !!!! Post the pics when you get the car  !! 

Congrats !!


----------



## RCuber (Aug 12, 2013)

^^ sure will do


----------

